# Firefox issue?



## Kolbe (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a quick question. Sometimes when Im typing in Firefox (like right now), typing an apostrophe makes a "Quick search" bar turn up. How do I turn that off or avoid it?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 22, 2010)

here is a link to an article in the firefox help database regarding this issue, i hope it helps^^
http://support.mozilla.com/de/kb/Quick+find+bar+opens+when+typing+in+text+fields?bl=n&s=quick search


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 22, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> here is a link to an article in the firefox help database regarding this issue, i hope it helps^^
> http://support.mozilla.com/de/kb/Quick+find+bar+opens+when+typing+in+text+fields?bl=n&s=quick search


Thanks, but none of those answers helped :<


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 22, 2010)

Phalene said:


> Thanks, but none of those answers helped :<



hmmm... no idea then =/
wanna switch to chrome? X3 i did that a few days ago and im very happy with it. it also copies all setting, favorites and the history from firefox so you dont have to worry about anything.
it starts faster (almost instantly for me), it loads faster and its more stable for me. i like it^^


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 22, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> hmmm... no idea then =/
> wanna switch to chrome? X3 i did that a few days ago and im very happy with it. it also copies all setting, favorites and the history from firefox so you dont have to worry about anything.
> it starts faster (almost instantly for me), it loads faster and its more stable for me. i like it^^


Ooh, sounds cool. I'll check it out and see if I like it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 22, 2010)

Phalene said:


> Ooh, sounds cool. I'll check it out and see if I like it.



i manly switched to chrome because firefox became kinda unstable for me on windows 7... i only miss the addons but other than that its pretty much the same for me


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 22, 2010)

Check the language settings on your keyboard - it might accidentally be set to something extended or international, making some of the non-letter keys trigger different events.

Also, I would caution against Chrome.  As a beta, it is not perfectly stable (especially in Windows), and not everything works in Chrome right now.  On a more personal opinion note, I also don't trust Google as a company to actually respect the privacy of the users of Chrome and have to wonder just how much they're watching.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 22, 2010)

Try going to options->advanced->general tab, and uncheck search for text when I start typing.

I had a similar problem once and that stopped it.



ToeClaws said:


> Check the language settings on your keyboard - it might accidentally be set to something extended or international, making some of the non-letter keys trigger different events.
> 
> Also, I would caution against Chrome.  As a beta, it is not perfectly stable (especially in Windows), and not everything works in Chrome right now.  On a more personal opinion note, I also don't trust Google as a company to actually respect the privacy of the users of Chrome and have to wonder just how much they're watching.



If they have a toolbar with their name on it I don't trust them.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 22, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> If they have a toolbar with their name on it I don't trust them.



"Toolbar" sounds like the name of a nightclub for Internet Explorer users.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 22, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> "Toolbar" sounds like the name of a nightclub for Internet Explorer users.



LOL I never thought of it in that way.

It's so depressing to look through access logs and see the majority of people have GTB6.3 in there somewhere. That thing is scarily efficient at updating itself, they all seemed to change from 6 to 6.3 almost overnight. On one computer (not mine of course) I tried deleting the updater service and all the .exe files I found running in the background and they were all recreated the next day!


----------



## Runefox (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm not with you on that, ToeClaws. Most of Google's projects are labelled "Beta" for forever and a day until they're absolutely done with them, so it's likely that Chrome will remain a "Beta" until such a time as they're no longer working on it. Its stability is overall very high in my experience on Windows (it's the Linux version which is most incomplete of the bunch), and crashes are localized to specific tabs/plugins, not the entire browser. I'm also rather hard-pressed to think of anything that doesn't work with Chrome in particular - It's been my default browser for quite some time due to its sheer speed.

Of course, totally granted regarding the whole "Google might be watching" bit, but... Well, frankly, I don't really care too much about that. Google is already my preferred search engine (as I'm sure it is for most people) and they already know pretty much everything about my surfing habits, so...  Then again, the concern is there that the facilities that may or may not be present that may or may not be sending this information to Google could be intercepted by a third party or used to open up the whole browser. But I'm not aware of Google actually having any such thing running within Chrome - Though recent versions do ask whether or not they can collect usage statistics. Of course, any of those concerns could be applied to Opera, Internet Explorer or Safari - In other words, any closed-source browser has these concerns.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 23, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I'm not with you on that, ToeClaws. Most of Google's projects are labelled "Beta" for forever and a day until they're absolutely done with them, so it's likely that Chrome will remain a "Beta" until such a time as they're no longer working on it. Its stability is overall very high in my experience on Windows (it's the Linux version which is most incomplete of the bunch), and crashes are localized to specific tabs/plugins, not the entire browser. I'm also rather hard-pressed to think of anything that doesn't work with Chrome in particular - It's been my default browser for quite some time due to its sheer speed.



Oh come now - g-mail left beta after like 10 years. 

Well, my experience with it has been more on the professional side of things where we use browsers to connect up to a variety of administration interfaces on various vendor equipment.  2/3 of them don't work correctly (or at all) with Chrome.  I do love it's dramatically faster load times, but if it can't work most of the time, it's not of much use to me.  I also don't like how it doesn't offer me enough precise control over my privacy settings and abilities.  It's a browser built to be simple and fast, which means it's lacking a lot of important features.



Runefox said:


> Of course, totally granted regarding the whole "Google might be watching" bit, but... Well, frankly, I don't really care too much about that. Google is already my preferred search engine (as I'm sure it is for most people) and they already know pretty much everything about my surfing habits, so...  Then again, the concern is there that the facilities that may or may not be present that may or may not be sending this information to Google could be intercepted by a third party or used to open up the whole browser. But I'm not aware of Google actually having any such thing running within Chrome - Though recent versions do ask whether or not they can collect usage statistics. Of course, any of those concerns could be applied to Opera, Internet Explorer or Safari - In other words, any closed-source browser has these concerns.



True - any closed-source app potentially bad news for user rights/privacy.  I'm very adamant about privacy.  I use plugins to smudge my searches with Google, block thousands of ad and stat-gathering sites via the hosts file and harden the crap out of my browsers.  The only thing I'd be comfortable with a corporation seeing if they try to look up information on me is a picture of a big middle finger.  

Now, I'm not completely opposed to Google Chrome either in that it just becomes all the more reason for Firefox to keep improving their offerings.  It's just like any other corporate-driven software: "Use with caution".


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm using Chrome now. First impressions are good! It's amazingly fast. No complaints yet. =3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 23, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Oh come now - g-mail left beta after like 10 years.


Yeah, and it _still_ doesn't work right! 



> True - any closed-source app potentially bad news for user rights/privacy.  I'm very adamant about privacy.  I use plugins to smudge my searches with Google, block thousands of ad and stat-gathering sites via the hosts file


Say, can I get a copy of that sometime?


----------

